# Flyfishing Tip # 113 DIY Multi-Purpose Tool.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a little gizmo that will make your fly tying a lot easier. If you've ever tied a deer hair bug,chances are, you have used a "Brassie" to pack the deer hair tightly.

I couldn't find my Brassie last night and happened to notice my nail clipper/eye buster in my fly box. The notch (eye puster) made a great substitute for the Brassie.

Now I have a 3 in 1 tool, clipper for thread, leader and material, an eye buster for removing paint from the eye of flies and jigs and a spun hair tightner all in one small package.

Here is how to make your own. Remove the pin from a pair of nail clippers and spread the jaws open far enough to where you can file a notch in each jaw with a tiny triangular file. Here is what the finished product should look like.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

cool!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*additional deer hair tip #1*

i tie many deer hair jigs and poppers. i use fresh buck tail, washed in soap, and dyed with kool-aid in only three main colors, chartreuse, blue, and red. i use the natural for white. brown for muddler and clouser minnows.
packing, after you get rid of the undercoat, only positions the hairs from the insertion to the tip. if you don't get the root tips even, then the hairs won't float evenly. all i use is a plain piece of plastic tube with a bottom, like the top of a lipstick tube. works great. just fill it up, roots in first, then pound it on the table top.
jack


----------

